# Porta Cable Router



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I decided to treat myself and bought a new router. I opted for the PC for ease of attaching base plates and the circle jig I bought attaches directly to it. 

I plan to make some speakers for my theatre room and thought this would be the perfect thing to ensure round circles made with the use of a circle jig and a router. There is a store that designs a speaker based on the room dimensions and what you have in it. The cross overs, tweeters and woofers are matched accordingly. The y give you the dimension to build the box and you assembly the speaker. Seems like a cool project and one I will have FUN at . ( Thanks Jerry for the tip)

I also want to build a Morris chair and will need to make a lot of mortise and tenon joints. I thought the router could be used for this with a home made jig similar to the mortise pal. The other option is to buy a dedicated machine for it and time will tell as to what I decide.

When making the tenons I wanted a nice marking gauge and when I laid my hands on this Veritas marking gauge I fell in love with it. After I was shaken by the store attendant who was shouting at me asking if I was ok I quickly regain my composure and said I will take one.

I also got a Lee valley woodworking apron to help me with my new look..

P.S. 

I made need to start taking in a towel to wipe the drool off my lower lip when I handle those nice Veritas hand planes.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good lookin machine there guy, best part is your back and some of us have missed your posts and fine workmanship. I already know you have run it, give us an evaluation first chance you get.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your new toys Dan.
P.S. Pass the towel paper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I was going to try and make a video and see if I can post it. Has anyone done this or tried it before?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Dan, my lovely wife just bought me the same router, trouble is I am stuck over in Patuxent River MD. for a couple weeks and can't use it right now. Please let me know how you like yours, and I will do the same when I return home and am able to play with this awesome machine. This work thing sure cuts into my play time an awefull lot, there must be a cure for this some way. Thanks Robbie


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great score, Dan... that's a nice router setup! 

I've been eying that marking gauge for some time <g>... I just added some of their planes to my collection and was drooling all over the catalog over that gauge! 

I'm hoping to get some shop-time this weekend to hone up my cutting tools and install the last of my drawer slides in my RT base (yes, I'm taking pictures of the construction, Harry!  ). I'll post some pictures of the planes once I get them honed.

Jim



TRN_Diesel said:


> I decided to treat myself and bought a new router. I opted for the PC for ease of attaching base plates and the circle jig I bought attaches directly to it.
> 
> I plan to make some speakers for my theatre room and thought this would be the perfect thing to ensure round circles made with the use of a circle jig and a router. There is a store that designs a speaker based on the room dimensions and what you have in it. The cross overs, tweeters and woofers are matched accordingly. The y give you the dimension to build the box and you assembly the speaker. Seems like a cool project and one I will have FUN at . ( Thanks Jerry for the tip)
> 
> ...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice score on the router. Good thing you bought it before your truck problems.

I have always been a big fan of the Veritas products. I am eyeing one of the honing guides for my chisels.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice set, sure you will enjoy it


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dan.. I got a Veritas bevelup low angle Jack due monday. Can't hardly wait..

do NOT under any circumstances open the catalog!!!!!!


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan, I think you will love the Porter Cable. I have one and have really enjoyed using it. It has done everything that I have asked it to do. Congratulations.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dan.. I got a Veritas bevelup low angle Jack due monday. Can't hardly wait..
> 
> do NOT under any circumstances open the catalog!!!!!!


Sweet let me know how it performs


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dan..

welp, outta the box its kinda odd. As ya know, Veritas has a different setup as well as feel to their line of planes. The handle is considerably more 'upright' than your standard plane and the knob is low and large, like a big mushroom. Both I find to be comfortable in use and application. I took a straight edge to the bottom and she was dead flat!! Both sides were perfectly square to the bottom. So she was a keeper from there on! 

Fit and finish was/is top shelf. A very nicely made plane to be sure. Out of the box, the blade needed some attention, which was to be expected. A quick lapping of the back and (up to 6000 grit) 20 minutes on the worksharp provided an outstanding edge. I went with the A2 steel blade, Longer to put an edge on, but then the edge lasts longer. Probably really didn't need to lap the back of the blade in retrospect, however, it was good to know anyways. 
The level cap and adjusting mechanisms take a little getting used to, since they are a newish design (compared to the old bailey set up) but easily learned. I guess the big thing here is that you best be carefull to not over crank anything down. Mouth adjustment is quick and easy, and the extended front of the plane is a very nice feature for lining up the plane on the material. 
On regular oak, maple, cherry, mahogany, teak and walnut she performed beautifully. Sweet .003 shavings were not a problem to obtain. The blade held its angle (side to side) great due to the set screws. Using the 25 degree blade. I also purchased the 38 degree blade, but havn't played with it yet. Will probably need to, because on figured tiger maple, curly cherry and blackline walnut, there was a bit of tearout with the 25. 
This is definately one of those tools that makes ya want to get your hands on the rest of the line...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

<turning on my Remote Messaging service> Dan... Bill... Open the catalog... Open the catalog... Turn to the hand planes... Look at the pictures... run your finger over the pictures... imagine the tool in your hand... get out your Visa card...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Jim...

I'm just one more twisted and/or cupped piece of cherry away from a scrub plane!!!!!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> <turning on my Remote Messaging service> Dan... Bill... Open the catalog... Open the catalog... Turn to the hand planes... Look at the pictures... run your finger over the pictures... imagine the tool in your hand... get out your Visa card...


LMAO Jim to funny.

Sure sounds like you got yourself a beauty handplane. 

Veritas = Cadillac

Once you drive one or use one its tough to go back to the K car.


----------

